# WealthLab



## nizar (18 November 2007)

Hi,

Has anybody used this software?
What are your thoughts on its positives and negatives?

Im looking for something to design and test intraday systems for ASX stocks and monte carlo analysis is required (so AmiBroker misses out).

Obviously testing at the portfolio level is required as well (so this rules TradeStation out).

Anyway, What are the alternatives?

At $650 for WealthLab, it seems pretty reasonable.

Thanks guys.


----------



## nizar (19 November 2007)

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## macca (19 November 2007)

Hi Nizar,

Perhaps you could PM these guys

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8135

HTH


----------

